# Buffed verarscht User



## Moovement (23. April 2014)

Vor knapp 2 Monaten hat Buffed.de einen Hearthstone Guidewettbewerb gestartet. 

http://www.buffed.de/Hearthstone-Heroes-of-Warcraft-PC-257060/News/Hearthstone-Guides-1111225/

Die Resonanz war nicht gerade herausragend. Zwar gab es einige Guides, aber sehr wenig Leute haben sich diese angesehen. Am 1. des folgenden Monats (in diesem Fall der 1.4.) sollten die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden. 
Dies ist jedoch bis Heute nicht geschehen. Auf Anfragen meinerseits bei insg. 5 Redakteuren (via Buffed.de und per Mail) gab es keine Antworten. Die Anfragen wurden vom 6. bis vor einer Woche geschrieben.
Nicht einer von ihnen hielt es für Nötig zu Antworten. Da kann man sich einfach nur verarscht fühlen. Einen Wettbewerb starten und dann die Preise nicht raus geben? Hatte Buffed eigentlich als seriöser eingeschätzt. Da hab ich mich wohl geirrt... schade!


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2014)

> Die Guides werden jeweils am Ende des Monats ermittelt und am ersten Werktag des darauffolgenden Monats schriftlich benachrichtigt.



Von veröffentlichen seh ich da auf den ersten Blick nichts. 
Der Grund ist also dass du nicht gewonnen hast,oder was?


----------



## Moovement (23. April 2014)

Deine Aussage ist nicht sehr durchdacht. Einen Guidewettbewerb zu veranstalten ohne die besten Guides zu benennen widerspricht doch vollkommen dem Konzept der Seite. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es dann ja wohl kein Problem wäre auf Nachrichten zu antworten oder?

Zum Thema sauer, weil nicht gewonnen.. Ich hab nicht einmal mit gemacht. Hab keine Ahnung von HS. Hab das für nen Freund geschrieben, der keinen Aufstand machen wollte. Ich bin aber der meine, dass man so etwas schon öffentlich machen sollte.


----------



## Dandeloo (23. April 2014)

Hallo,

wir "verarschen" keine User - wenn wir etwas verlosen, dann gehen die Preise auch raus. Ich weise im Namen des Teams diese Anschuldigung aufs Schärfste zurück. Was stimmt: Wir sind bislang noch nicht zur Auswertung gekommen, da einige Krankheiten das Team etwas ausgedünnt haben. Jetzt sind wir seit langem wieder vollzählig - die Auswertung erfolgt frühstens Ende dieser, spätestens Anfang nächster Woche. Das hätten wir mitteilen sollen - dass das nicht geschehen ist, dafür entschuldige ich mich.

Viele Grüße,
Simon


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2014)

Also ZAM hat mir mein gewonnenes Weihnachtswichtelpaket letztens pünktlich geschickt.


----------



## Moovement (23. April 2014)

@Dandeloo: Warum dann sowas nicht sagen? Hätte das ggf gestern anders Formulieren können. Nur wenn man fast einen Monat keine Antwort bekommt und bei dem ganzen Mist im Internet muss man da einfach Misstrauisch werden. Ne einfache Antwort wie diese hätte mir vollkommen gereicht. Ich entschuldige mich aber für die Formulierungen. Hoffe es geht alles wieder besser.

Grüße!


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2014)

Moovement schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist nicht sehr durchdacht.



Durchdachter als deine haltlosen Unterstellungen allemal. Ist natürlich logisch, dass sich Computec an einer Tastatur bereichert ... muss natürlich Betrug an den Usern sein. Kopf => Tisch


----------

